# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3D Printed Paper Airplane Gun

## Brian_Krassenstein

Using German 3D printing website fabberhouse.de, Internet designs, and parts from his local hardware store, YouTube user Papierfliegerei created quite the contraption with a 3D printed gun that churns out paper airplanes, rapid-fire. Pointing out that the fun weapon just shows what one can do while tinkering around with 3D printers today, he shows off the fascinating functionality of the paper plane shooter, with the production occurring from underneath the 3D printed gun, rapidly folding the paper into the desired shape and then propelling it outward.  More details on this Paper airplane gun can be found here:  http://3dprint.com/18406/3d-printed-gun-paper-airplane/

Check out the GIF below showing how it works, with all the 3d printed parts:

----------


## Solstie

Good youtube find.  This is awesome!  

2 years ago people in Korea were freaking out about 3d printers and 3d printed guns.  For awhile couldn't even bring a printer into the country.  I had to bring in parts as electrical hobby equipment.  Which they were... 

Now its no problem.  The government has fully embraced 3D printers and wants to use them to help spur the economy.

----------


## DarinYWood

Cool project! I like how 3D modelling is used in nanotechnology. I want to learn this as soon as possible in order to use the models in my work and educational projects. I study this on my own in my free time, and sometimes it is harder to deal with it than with the science itself. Thanks to https://phdessay.com/free-essays-on/nanotechnology/ with its articles and essays on nanotechnology, I can study extra at home and better prepare for lectures. Now I am working on studying how 3D modeling revealed important features of the diffusion behavior of nanoparticles.

----------

